
Cicada 3301 challenge: partial solutions [video] - vinchuco
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svJF_FoSI9o&t=25s
======
vinchuco
Extensive previous discussion

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=cicada%203301&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=cicada%203301&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

and wiki page

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicada_3301](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicada_3301)

